# Facebook Launches "Facebook Places"



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Trying to compete with Google, Facebook has just announced their own version of Place Pages. Here are some FAQs regarding Facebook Places. Once you find yours, you'll want to claim it or if you can't find it, you can create it (but you have to be at the actual location with a supported device).


----------

